# wanting my husband to adopt my son



## manhead

Hi everyone a bit of background my sons biological father has nothing to do with my son he`s took me to court a few times for contact but he`s never stuck to the whole thing he just walks out the last time he seen my son he was 8 weeks old he`s nearly 6 he pays no maintenance towards him never has, my question is how do me and my husband go on about my husband adopting my son iv been with him for 5 years pays for everything my son needs and more


----------



## crazy4baby09

When my brother adopted his stepson they had to contact the biological father and get him to agree to sign over his rights. As far as I know the bio dad had to be willing. After you get the legal documents signed of termination of parental rights they do a home study and adoption hearing.


----------

